# Moving to California



## m and m (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi, we are wanting a huge change in our lives and thought moving to California may be what we are looking for? We have an 11 year old son who needs a good school, an 18 year old son who works in a bank and would want to do the same over there and a 21 year old son who is an electrician. I am qualified to teach and my husband works as a field technician for the water board. We would like to live in a town that has these type of job opportunities, low crime rate, nice houses and plenty of sports,golf courses and leisure opportunities to allow us to meet other people/families and get a better quality of life than we have now. Does such a place exist and if so where do we start looking?/Please advise...
m and m


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

With what visa do you plan to move to the US?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

m and m said:


> Hi, we are wanting a huge change in our lives and thought moving to California may be what we are looking for? We have an 11 year old son who needs a good school, an 18 year old son who works in a bank and would want to do the same over there and a 21 year old son who is an electrician. I am qualified to teach and my husband works as a field technician for the water board. We would like to live in a town that has these type of job opportunities, low crime rate, nice houses and plenty of sports,golf courses and leisure opportunities to allow us to meet other people/families and get a better quality of life than we have now. Does such a place exist and if so where do we start looking?/Please advise...
> m and m


Cart before horse.

Status, status, status! Without that everything else is moot.


----------



## m and m (Nov 19, 2008)

*m and m*



Fatbrit said:


> Cart before horse.
> 
> Status, status, status! Without that everything else is moot.


I dont understand what you mean...sorry???


----------



## m and m (Nov 19, 2008)

*m and m*



twostep said:


> With what visa do you plan to move to the US?


We were going to apply for the employment/skills visa but do not know if our qualifications in this country apply in California (Husband-Water Board Papers/Myself-PGCE and BA/Son-Electrician/Son-Bank Clerk/Son-just passed for the Grammar School)?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

m and m said:


> We were going to apply for the employment/skills visa but do not know if our qualifications in this country apply in California (Husband-Water Board Papers/Myself-PGCE and BA/Son-Electrician/Son-Bank Clerk/Son-just passed for the Grammar School)?


So how do we break the news to you?

The only person in the family at the moment who has a job that could possibly lead to a visa based on employment is you. I state "could possibly" because I know of people who have done it -- really need a master's though and you will spend a lot of effort and money trying to persuade a school to sponsor you. It really is pretty futile.

Nobody else fits in any niche, and the eldest is on his own anyway with the second eldest soon to join him.

Try Oz, NZ or Canada.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Unless you are US citizens or already have a green card, you have no way of obtaining a visa that will allow you to work. As FatBrit said, it has been possible for teachers to get sponsored by a school, usually a private school. With the economy in the state it is in, private schools are going to be experiencing a decrease in enrollment, and probably letting teachers go. Even before the crash, it would have been unusual, and taken some time and luck, as visas are awarded to those who have been judged qualified only twice a year. That would leave your husband unemployed, since trailing spouses do not have the right to work. Your 21-year-old could not come in on your visa. Your 18-year-old would have to leave on turning 21. If you lose your job, you have to leave. You must have the job before coming to the US, and the employer applies for the visa, not you.

New Zealand, Australia, and Canada admit people on a point system, and allow you immigrate without having jobs in advance. So I agree with FatBrit, take a look at their immigration websitesl.


----------



## m and m (Nov 19, 2008)

Are there no other options of obtaining a visa to come to California? We have money to invest etc and do not need a mortgage?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

m and m said:


> Are there no other options of obtaining a visa to come to California? We have money to invest etc and do not need a mortgage?


0.5 M USD gets you an EB5 and green cards. You'd need to double it if you want the eldest there as he'd need his own. 

An E2, although half the price, is not good -- you have kids who will age out.


----------



## m and m (Nov 19, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> 0.5 M USD gets you an EB5 and green cards. You'd need to double it if you want the eldest there as he'd need his own.
> 
> An E2, although half the price, is not good -- you have kids who will age out.


I do not understand what an EB5 and greencard is in regards to how long you can stay in the states if you get them, can you work/apply for jobs when you get there if you get them and where do you apply for them from???Told you I was "green behind the ears" but would still love to have a few years out there only would all want to work if we came


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

m and m said:


> I do not understand what an EB5 and greencard is in regards to how long you can stay in the states if you get them, can you work/apply for jobs when you get there if you get them and where do you apply for them from???Told you I was "green behind the ears" but would still love to have a few years out there only would all want to work if we came


Permanent residency gives you the right to live and work here for as long as you want provided you maintain your residency -- live here, pay your taxes, don't do drugs or nick stuff, etc. After five years, you can naturalize as a citizen if you so desire. 

You apply for immigrant visas at the embassy. You can probably add another 5 to 10% to the price in lawyers costs and fees. So for all of you in, the bill's now around 1.1 M USD. With such large figures, scams abound. Caveat emptor.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

An EB5 is a business visa. You would need to invest half a million dollars, (a million would be better) in a business.


----------

